# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  lustige Schreiben von Behörden/Ämtern

## schiene



----------


## schiene

Inhalt eines Schreibens an eine Versicherung.
„Ich bin in eine Sekte eingetreten. Jetzt weiß ich, daß ich ewig leben werde und kündige daher meine Lebensversicherung.“

----------


## TeigerWutz

O.K., ist jetzt nicht von ner behörde, aber....

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

passt ja auch gut hier rein...
Beamten-Vorschriften aus Deutschland 

1.
Besteht ein Personalrat aus einer Person, erübrigt sich die Trennung nach                   Geschlechtern. 
2.
Ausfuhrbestimmungen sind Erklärungen zu den Erklärungen, mit denen man eine Erklärung erklärt. 
3.
Stirbt ein Bediensteter während einer Dienstreise, so ist die Dienstreise beendet. 
4.
Persönliche Angaben zum Antrag sind freiwillig. Allerdings kann der Antrag ohne die persönlichen Angaben nicht weiter bearbeitet werden 
5.
Nach dem Abkoten bleibt der Kothaufen grundsätzlich eine selbstständige bewegliche Sache, er wird nicht durch Verbinden oder Vermischen untrennbarer Bestandteil des Wiesengrundstücks, der Eigentümer des Wiesengrundstücks erwirbt also nicht automatisch Eigentum am Hundekot. 
6.
An sich nicht erstattbare Kosten des arbeitsgerichtlichen Verfahrens erster Instantz sind insoweit erstattbar, als durch sie erstattbare Kosten erspart bleiben. 

soweit alles klar oder noch Fragen???  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

::  
.....
7.
Ab 80 cm Wassertiefe hat der Soldat selbstaendig mit Schwimmbewegungen anzufangen (ZDV 08/15)
 ::

----------


## schiene

falls mal jemand ne nukleare Explosion auslösen möchte sei gewarnt!!!!
"§328(2)Nr.3 StGB: Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer eine nukleare Explosion verursacht."

----------


## TeigerWutz

Amtsgericht Koblenz   (AZ 15 C 3047/98) Schaut sich ein Fußballfan auf seinem Balkon ein Spiel im Fernsehen an und stürzt beim Torjubel ab, so kann er keine Leistungen aus seiner privaten Unfallversicherung fordern, wenn er 2,55 Promille Alkohol im Blut hatte.

 ::   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Anweisung zur Medikamenteneinnahme:
2 mal taeglich eine halbe Tablette, vor Fruehstueck und Mittagessen, mindest 1/2 Glas Wasser dazu trinken. *Achtung*: Tabletten nicht brechen.  ::

----------


## schiene

> Anweisung zur Medikamenteneinnahme:
> 2 mal taeglich eine halbe Tablette, vor Fruehstueck und Mittagessen, mindest 1/2 Glas Wasser dazu trinken. *Achtung*: Tabletten nicht brechen.


gibt schon echt kuriose Beschreibungen  ::

----------

